# Mercedes C class de-fuzz detail - Beau Technique - Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Furthering on from this previous Range Rover sport thread. Next up, Clients wires Mercedes C class convertible which we colour restored the soft top on a short while back. This was less strenuous.
Single stage correction to burnish the finish with some stone chips to be touched in. Complete interior valet and again, Leather scuff repair to passenger seat this time. Engine bay detail and of course protection for all surfaces…










Looks a fair car to be honest but then the doors were opened…


















































































After a good few hours deep cleaning and perseverance…


















































































Seat before…



















And after leather repair…



















Engine bay after detail…



















And the finished car after single stage correction with Polish Angel invincible primer and protection with Polish Angel famous topped with connoisseur rapid waxx…




























Thanks for looking…


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome finish. Top quality work.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nicely done :thumb:


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice work lovely finish.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like your poor old Henry had his work cut out on that one.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

matt1234 said:


> Awesome finish. Top quality work.


Cheers.



waxtrucker said:


> Very nicely done :thumb:


Thanks.



SLK Polisher said:


> Nice work lovely finish.


Thank you.



Pip66 said:


> Looks like your poor old Henry had his work cut out on that one.


Cheers. Yes, Henry: He fought a gallant fight and became victorious lol.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice

Great reflections :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

These type of Details always seem to be the ones where the client is blown away by the result, even if you & I know it could look even better given a larger budget/timeframe

Nice turnaround chap, I hope Henry was warmed up fully before attacking that interior!:wall::doublesho


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very nice job !!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Lovely job....how was the interior odour, eau de canine?


----------



## Olly RS (Dec 26, 2014)

This is the reason why the girlfriend falls out with me when I decline her asking for a dog! Great looking car and never seems to age. Now it looks brand new! Nice job on the seat too!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Beautiful work


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovely looking car now its finished!

Great work :thumb:


----------

